# Sold



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Selling the *normal* graded cherry shrimps, not fire reds or painted fire grade. 








Minimal purchase of 10 shrimps required. 







Galaxy rasboras x12

Pick up is at East Vancouver, Victoria Drive Area.

Available some time after Thursday

SOLD


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Still available


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry for those that have tried to messaged. I have cleared my inbox now


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Have uploaded some pictures


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great deal on those CPD's. If I hadn't just gotten some from April I'd be all over these.


----------



## Tara1972 (Dec 27, 2014)

Do u still have any left of the galaxy and the shrimps


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

PMed you


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Bump. Got lots still available.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Still have some rasboras and a few shrimps


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Where abouts are you located?


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you still have any shrimps available? 
thanks!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Yup, how many are you looking for?


----------

